# Western Brown snake found in child's scooter



## lizardjasper (Dec 1, 2011)

*Alice Springs snake catchers were forced to bag a child’s scooter to remove a 1m-long Western Brown that slithered inside it to hide. 
*

Snake hander Rex Neindorf told ninemsn his team was trying to catch the dangerous creature on a house rooftop in the town's south last week when it escaped onto the ground and slithered underneath the scooter to hide. 
"I said to (my colleague) you lift the scooter and I'll pin it down, but when we picked up the scooter we saw it had disappeared," Mr Neindorf told ninemsn. 
"Then we saw there was a little hole underneath it, about 1cm wide. It's small but big enough for a snake to get inside." 
The reptile handlers were eventually able to coax the snake out from inside the scooter by "tickling" and "poking" it. 
Mr Neindorf said he had recently been called to remove a number of snakes from unusual hiding spots. 
Earlier this week, his team removed a snake from inside a washing machine. 
Another Alice Springs resident got a shock a couple of weeks ago when they discovered a snake hiding in their oven. 
"They tried to turn the stove on to flush the snake out, but unfortunately that doesn't work," Mr Neindorf said. 
"We took the stove to bits. Once a snake is inside a washing machine or oven, it can access almost every area." 
The Western Brown was released into the wild once it was removed from inside the scooter. 

Western Brown snake found in child's scooter


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2011)

A 1m snake squeezing into a 1cm gap? impressive


----------

